# The emotional attachment thread



## jaomul (Mar 21, 2014)

I saw some nice shots in the "just for fun" section today. The OP knew they were not technically perfect yet they were her favourite photos. Possibly everyone has shots like these. I thought it would be nice to have a place for these type of shots. I suggest no c+c but maybe a quick explanation of why the photo isn't to good and why it is great to you. I will start




Smile by jaomul, on Flickr

Not so good because- low light, very high iso, wb off, taken at close range with a 35mm lens so a bit of distortion
Good because- its my son with one of the most natural poses I ever caught him with on camera so one of my favourites


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 21, 2014)

Great.. because it's your son and because you have that moment captured in time forever.  Will it ever win anything at a photography competition?  Eh, probably not.  Does it matter?  Not one whit.


----------



## Shawchert (Mar 21, 2014)

Not so good: Nothing compared to what a real pro could get *still learning lighting and stuff and this was done by one of those coolpix cameras lol
Good: My little man got to feed a horse and this was the first expression he had of ever being near a horse like this


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

I think I'm the person mentioned in the op's post. :blushing:  . i Iove both of these photos .  The first one just radiates  a little boys happiness  :heart: . And the second one the joy of feeding a horse.  I'll admit, at 42 I still get excited over that.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

Because it was the day he left for BC for 6 months, first time we had ever been not in the same city ( let alone province) and this was the best shot i could get through the tears.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 22, 2014)

My 2 biological sons were just the nicest kids in the world growing up. They got along, never fought with each other and the older one was always protective of the younger. They turned out to be two nice, intelligent successful adults. This was taken a very long time ago.
As I remember they had just come in from the pool and the littlest one had banged his head.


----------



## wyogirl (Mar 22, 2014)

I love this one because my son was being so sweet.  I hate it because I missed focus trying to get the shot before he moved.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## paigew (Mar 22, 2014)

I actually started a thread about this a while back 

some recents from me:

Missed focus, but I love it!! 


Didn't want her picture taken, cute face, OMG HORRIBLE CROP. Mommy photo only, but I love it


too shallow focus, love the carefree look and windblown hair


----------



## limr (Mar 22, 2014)

It's just a snapshot - very few redeeming qualities in terms of technical merit. Both my father and my first pet, Macoco, are gone from this earth and this is how I like to remember both of them.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 23, 2014)

Leonore, that's a great memory. I have one of my son and my brother (lost my brother in 97). It was the last time I saw my brother. Same kind of picture, him and my son laughing, taken with a crappy point and shoot, but I treasure that picture.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 23, 2014)

Macoco is the villain's name in 'the Pirate' with Gene Kelly


----------



## manaheim (Mar 23, 2014)

These are all wonderful for a variety of different reasons.  Lew, that one of your kids made me go "awww..."


----------



## manaheim (Mar 23, 2014)

These are mostly gonna be pictures of our kids I think....



I dunno what about this one gets me... something about her face.


I love the shots I have with the two of them together.


----------



## Shawchert (Mar 23, 2014)

Pro: Me and my kid were messing around
Con: Too much noise and yeah just not worth much more than the sentimentality of it all


----------



## limr (Mar 23, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Macoco is the villain's name in 'the Pirate' with Gene Kelly



That's where I got her name. Her full name was actually Mack the Black Macoco, Scourge of the Seven Seas. We called her Mokey for short


----------



## smithdan (Mar 23, 2014)

Snapshots are the mileposts of our lives.   

First picture I took of Mother and my brother spring 51



and the last one..


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2014)

What a great thread!!    :heart:

I'll play!    This is a shot of my son (on the left) with a couple of his buddies.  Exposure is crap, shutter a bit slow...ugh - but I happen to know he just zinged 'em good.       He's got that look in his eye, and they are laughing their asses off.   Instant fave!


----------



## Shawchert (Mar 24, 2014)

I had my Niece and nephew over the other day and I did try getting a picture... now young kids and sitting still never work out, and It wasn't like a "omg you hae to sit still" but i still bombed on the photo anyway.... the left side was out of focus, i wasn't placed right and yeah that stinks so it came out a bit blury.... Good side is I got them together for a life long memory


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 24, 2014)

Shawchert said:


> View attachment 69195
> Pro: Me and my kid were messing around
> Con: Too much noise and yeah just not worth much more than the sentimentality of it all



Wow, he looks a lot like you lol. Kind of random, but it just made me think about how my half-brother, who didn't grow up with me or my dad, looks more like my dad than I do. Sometimes it makes me sad...In a good way...For some reason.


----------

